# 2 year old boy - smelly willy :(



## caggimedicine

Ok, so not a subject I particularly want to start a thread on, but can't think of where best to get advice than on here.

Harry has a bath 5 nights out of 7, and we always keep him clean and change his nappy regularly. However, I've noticed this week on a couple of occasions when changing his nappy that there's a smell that I haven't smelt before and have realised that it's actually coming from his willy.:blush:

I haven't messed about too much with his willy or tried to retract the foreskin because I know that we are meant to leave it alone at Harry's age. I've also read that the foreskin doesn't detatch from the penis until the age of about 3 years old.

Has anyone experienced this?:shrug: I'm just concerned incase we're not cleaning him properly and he develops some sort of infection.


----------



## IvyBaby

Maybe overcleaning. Not sure about boys but we females can get, for example, yeast infections if we use soap frequently in that area. Maybe something is just changing in his body. What kind of smell is it?


----------



## caggimedicine

Thanks for your reply.

The smell is kinda like really pongy wee - but he hasn't had pongy wee at all - that's what's confused me. :shrug: He's well hydrated.

As for overcleaning - possibly... although we've not been cleaning him anymore recently than we ever have. In fact, we only stopped bathing him every day a few months back - now we don't bath him on Thursday's and Saturday's - he's been with my mum all day Thursday and with us all day Saturday. He always has a bath when he's been to nursery. When we do bath him, we use just a tiny bit of baby bath stuff and wash his "areas" with mild soap.


----------



## IvyBaby

Hmmm, could it be water infection, possibly? Why don't you go and see a GP for the peace of mind. It is probably nothing, but better to make sure :)


----------



## caggimedicine

Thanks very much. I'll see if it happens again tomorrow and if it does, i'll get him an appt with the docs.


----------



## sweetlullaby

:hugs: I'd make a doctors appointment hun just to check everythings ok.


----------



## isil

I was thinking water infection maybe. My son only has baths 2 or 3 times a week now, I'm lazy! Hope he stops smelling anyway :)


----------



## mommy2lilmen

hmmm I wouldnt stop giving him baths, if you have been doing it all along then it is not that. He could have a bladder infection and still be hydrated. It happens. It might be there. You could take him to your dr and see if the dr may be able to tell you what it is. Personally I wouldnt worry about it, hes a boy, they sweat etc. How about not washing his penis area in the bath and just let him soak. I do that with my boys.


----------



## k8y

my little boy gets the same sometimes, Im pretty sure that its just where they sweat in the nappy. I wouldnt worry too much.


----------



## Blah11

Is he teething? Amelie gets really strong smelling wee (smells like a cats litter tray!) when shes teething.


----------



## charlotteb24

Could be a bit of a urine infection or it could just be that hes teething and his wee is a bit more potent than normal and is leaving a funny smell behind. There have been times when my boys penis has smelt a bit and after a bath he has been fine and its never bothered him. I never wash his bits and pieces with any kind of soap, i add the bubble bath to the water and just allow him to sit in it as a form of washing his most intimate areas because when i was a child, soaps down there used to cause me to get very sore and didn't agree with me.


----------

